# reliant dd34 info needed



## joe marino (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, I was just given a Reliant DD34 shaper in very nice condition. It did not come with any spindles, cutters or information. I am trying to find out any information or cutters for same. Thanks Joe M


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help

Google

======



joe marino said:


> Hi, I was just given a Reliant DD34 shaper in very nice condition. It did not come with any spindles, cutters or information. I am trying to find out any information or cutters for same. Thanks Joe M


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Joe. Pleasure to have you as a member.


----------



## joe marino (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you Jerry. This looks like a real nice forum.


----------



## joe marino (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Doc, Well Thanks for the greetings, and I am looking forward to further chats. Joe


----------



## joe marino (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks BJ, I will check them out. Joe


----------



## jwh55 (Aug 10, 2010)

joe marino said:


> Hi, I was just given a Reliant DD34 shaper in very nice condition. It did not come with any spindles, cutters or information. I am trying to find out any information or cutters for same. Thanks Joe M


I have a manual for the Reliant DD-34. If you would like a copy, I can scan it into a file, I think... If so, I'll require a $5 fee for the time it takes to mess with this computer.


----------



## joe marino (Jun 24, 2010)

that sounds good. email me, with your address. Joe M [email protected]


----------



## jointer2 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Manual for Reliant DD34*



jwh55 said:


> I have a manual for the Reliant DD-34. If you would like a copy, I can scan it into a file, I think... If so, I'll require a $5 fee for the time it takes to mess with this computer.


Please email me a copy at: [email protected]. What's your email? Let me know how to pay you.
Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Ricw (Mar 27, 2011)

that sounds good, i really need it, let me know if you want me to mail your $, also i would pay you if you could send me a picture of the wiring diagram on the shaper. i am in a real hurry to convert mine. Thanks Wayne


----------



## Wayne Ricw (Mar 27, 2011)

*manual*



Wayne Rice said:


> that sounds good, i really need it, let me know if you want me to mail your $, also i would pay you if you could send me a picture of the wiring diagram on the shaper. i am in a real hurry to convert mine. Thanks Wayne


if i could download the manual or you could send it to my email [email protected]


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

*Dd34 shaper*



joe marino said:


> Hi, I was just given a Reliant DD34 shaper in very nice condition. It did not come with any spindles, cutters or information. I am trying to find out any information or cutters for same. Thanks Joe M


I recently bought a dd34 shaper that the prior owner couldn't seem to get wired correctly. I have both the factory forward/reverse switch and bought a Dayton 2x440 switch per the recommendation of another woodworker. I don't know how to wire this. Are you currently using yours on 110 or 220? Would you be so kind as to send pics of the wiring? I'm hugely indebted if you can. I'm currently dead in the water.


----------

